# Hot Dog Chili Recipe?



## motocrash (Mar 17, 2018)

Looking for a great dog chili.Come one,come all,step right up!
Spill the beans! I don't want'em in the chili no how.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 17, 2018)

Try this one!

Coney Island Chili Dog Sauce

Ingredients:

1 lb ground chuck
1 large onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste
1 cup water
1 T sugar
1 T prepared yellow mustard
1 T dried onion flakes
2 t chili powder
1 t Worcestershire sauce
1 t salt
1/2 t celery seed
1/2 t ground cumin
1/4 t ground black pepper

Brown ground beef in a skillet, adding the onions halfway through.  Add minced garlic when the meat is nearly done.  Add remaining ingredients:  stir well to combine .  Simmer over low heat for 15 minutes.  Serve over hot dogs topped with shredded cheddar if desired.  Goes well over Nachos also!

Oh yea,  You could always add some hot sauce to kick it up a notch. 

Enjoy,

John


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 17, 2018)

Open a can of Cattleman's chili, heat and eat.
It's a hot dog. Don't put lipstick on a pig.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 17, 2018)

It's a hot dog?  It's a hot dog?

Blaspheme!

Do you not remember:
Baseball, Hot Dogs, Apple Pie, and Chevrolet!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 17, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> It's a hot dog?  It's a hot dog?
> 
> Blaspheme!
> 
> ...



Yes, it's a hot dog. And if you knew what was in it, you'd throw it away and eat the chili.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Yes, it's a hot dog. And if you knew what was in it, you'd throw it away and eat the chili.



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 17, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!



We only have Hebrew National Hot Dogs around here. They answer to a higher source than the US gubbermint.
My Chevy's parked out front. I done finished off the Apple Pie the other night.
And frankly, sports bore me... I just never got hooked on them. :confused:
See, I am weird. :p:D


----------



## motocrash (Mar 17, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Try this one!


Thanks John,i'll give it a shot.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 17, 2018)

Chili is chili, but the do make a hotdog chili sauce. Austex used to sell it. But at my house we like hotdogs, never even mention chili or cheese or chopped onions or mustard. But ya better make 'em that way or you'll catch a world of............ Here's my chili recipe, it came from my Pop. He always carried the recipe in his wallet. Try it, I've never had a complaint and won a few cook-offs with it.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cas-award-winning-chili.155706/


----------



## motocrash (Mar 17, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Here's my chili recipe, it came from my Pop. He always carried the recipe in his wallet. Try it, I've never had a complaint and won a few cook-offs with it.


Thank you Kevin,that'll make a whole lotta chili dogs!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 17, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Thank you Kevin,that'll make a whole lotta chili dogs!


We are a Texas based family, we eat chili like Cajuns eat gumbo. I freeze it. I make a pot usually in the winter and will only get 2 or three Ziploc's in the freezer. I put 2cups in normal bags, and one cup in a few also. You throw the ziploc in warm water for 15 mins and its ready to pour into a small sauce pan for heating. BTW it is a sin to use hamburger to make chili. Course grind whatever you use. Heck I have hand chopped meat on numerous occasions.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Yes, it's a hot dog. And if you knew what was in it, you'd throw it away and eat the chili.


That's why I don't eat hot dogs......


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Try this one!
> 
> Coney Island Chili Dog Sauce
> 
> ...



Add a cup of beef broth and simmer for a couple hours and that's basically the Michigan sauce I make for hot dogs. 

Chris


----------



## foamheart (Mar 18, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> That's why I don't eat hot dogs......



 You eat chickens don't ya? There is nothing on earth nastier than a chicken. Maybe Commercial ground meat, I still don't know what pink slime is.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 18, 2018)

foamheart said:


> You eat chickens don't ya? There is nothing on earth nastier than a chicken. Maybe Commercial ground meat, I still don't know what pink slime is.



Extra! Extra! Read all about it! Pink Slime....

Actually, I think bottom feeder fish is damn nasty.


----------



## bgaviator (May 4, 2018)

We used to have a great coney dog stand in Ohio, but they closed down sadly.  I heard they are re-opening it again though.  They had the most amazing coney's I've ever had.  Combined with their onion rings and a frosty mug root beer....yummy.  I really wish I could find a coney dog sauce like theirs.  Sometimes we just heat up a can of Hormel chili without the beans....it's decent for a quick option, but nothing like the real deal.


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2018)

This is my chili recipe, its an excellent chili recipe and you can modify it to suit your needs. Hotter, milder, thinner, thicker, smaller grind, you can't grind it bigger, sorry...LOL

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cas-award-winning-chili.155706/

Ain't that a good lookin pot a chili?

View attachment 362631


----------



## zwiller (May 4, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> We used to have a great coney dog stand in Ohio, but they closed down sadly.  I heard they are re-opening it again though.  They had the most amazing coney's I've ever had.  Combined with their onion rings and a frosty mug root beer....yummy.  I really wish I could find a coney dog sauce like theirs.  Sometimes we just heat up a can of Hormel chili without the beans....it's decent for a quick option, but nothing like the real deal.



Rudy's?  http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/greek-hot-dog-sauce-225797#activity-feed

If you are looking for a chili dog sauce is on the sweet side a la Netty's (I call it ice cream stand chili dog) look up a "wimpy" recipe.  https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/92763/pennsylvania-coal-region-barbecue/

I am Packo's man myself.  We use kielbasa and the canned sauce but plan to make my own hungarian sausage in the near future.


----------



## motocrash (May 4, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Rudy's?  http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/greek-hot-dog-sauce-225797#activity-feed
> 
> If you are looking for a chili dog sauce is on the sweet side a la Netty's (I call it ice cream stand chili dog) look up a "wimpy" recipe.  https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/92763/pennsylvania-coal-region-barbecue/
> 
> I am Packo's man myself.  We use kielbasa and the canned sauce but plan to make my own hungarian sausage in the near future.


Thanks,that Greek recipe sounds good.It's very similar to the last one I made.


----------



## bgaviator (May 4, 2018)

Wot-a-dog in New Carlisle. 

I liked Tony Packos too. When I lived near Toledo I had them on occasion. I can still buy their pickles from a grocery store we have where I live now. Love the Sweet Hots!  Damn....now I’m craving that. 

Guess I’m not sure what the difference is between chili dog sauce vs coney dog, but I’m sure they’re a little different. 



zwiller said:


> Rudy's?  http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/greek-hot-dog-sauce-225797#activity-feed
> 
> If you are looking for a chili dog sauce is on the sweet side a la Netty's (I call it ice cream stand chili dog) look up a "wimpy" recipe.  https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/92763/pennsylvania-coal-region-barbecue/
> 
> I am Packo's man myself.  We use kielbasa and the canned sauce but plan to make my own hungarian sausage in the near future.


----------



## mike243 (May 9, 2018)

I cheat and use Bush's Chili Magic,2 cans Texas style 1 traditional,red bell pepper and a big onion.3lbs chuck,follow directions to cook,then I throw it in the Ninja blender and chop it til its fine,you wont know there are beans in it and its the perfect consistency for hot dogs ,I cant beat it for regular chili so thats what I make when I want chili minus the blender


----------



## motocrash (May 9, 2018)

mike243 said:


> I throw it in the Ninja blender and chop it til its fine,you wont know there are beans in it and its the perfect consistency for hot dog


Never thought about pureeing the beans and all,makes sense.:cool:


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jul 3, 2018)

Joes Hot dog topping like hot dogs in Schenectady, N.Y 75 years ago, not exact but good.(please excuse typing)



1 lb. Ground beef (put in bowl of water, this will break it up in small pieces, drain and brown.(80/20 fat is good)

4 Onions chop fine

2 cloves garlic

1 Tsp Cavender's Greek seasoning

2 tea Chili powder

1 tea Cumin

salt and black pepper

2 Tsp tomato paste

1 tea Worchester sauce

1 can broth

1 tea Paprika

½ cup lard to brown meat

dash hot sauce

1 tea ground celery seeds

Brown meat and onions, add all, cook 3-5 hours slow, better if made the day prior and set in refrigerator


----------



## motocrash (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks gw
I need to buy tubes of tomato paste instead of cans.No -hmm what to do with the rest of the can...


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jul 4, 2018)

Motorcrash, Make a big batch, I freeze it in container, enough for about 6 hot Dog, take it out as needed.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 4, 2018)

Excess paste can head into the weekly marinara...  

Another option some of you may not have had is the Cincinnati chili dog.  Greek chili with chocolate and spice.  Made 2 dogs last night from leftover chili spaghetti.  Bun, dog, chili, minced onion, mustard, colby cheese, and hot sauce.  https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/206953/authentic-cincinnati-chili/


----------

